# Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?



## 99CrAzY99 (13. April 2015)

*Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

hallo liebe Leute

ich idiot habe bei einer umbauaktion mein Sidepanel mit dem Plexiglas geschrottet. 
Sidepanel entnohmen, hinter mir auf den Boden gelegt und dan mit schmackes mit meinem Chefsessel drüber.
Resultat --> knack knack das Ding ist hinüber >_<
Nun bin ich grad auf der DE Homepage von Corsair gewesen habe auch das Sidepannel extra aufgelistet gesehen jedoch bin ich entweder zu blöde um es bei euch bestellen zu können oder wenn ich auf Händler gehe wird mir nur das Case als ganzes angeboten, aber nicht mehr nur das Sidepanel.

für einen richtigen Link oder sonstige Hilfe winkt Dem oder Der jenigen einen Finderlohn ;D


----------



## TessaKavanagh (13. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Wenn du es nicht über Corsair direkt beziehen kannst, kannst du einfach mal die lizensierten Händler anschreiben (liste findest du auf der Corsair website) wenn die die Produkte nicht im Sortiment haben sollten können die es sicherlich auf Bestellung für dich organisieren. Die Händler die es direkt führen scheinen auf den ersten Blick alle in den USA zu sitzen.


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Habe auch schon mal bei Händlern drüben geschaut, da würden mich die Versandkosten plus sidepanel fast halb so viel kosten wie ein ganz neues Gehäuse
Gehäuse 
Bleibt erstmal nur wie du gesagt hast die deutschen Händler anzuschreiben und zu hoffen.


----------



## Matriach (13. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Hier:
CORSAIR CARBIDE AIR 540 PARATIA SINISTRA CON FINESTRA - NERO CORSAIR 014-508 | eBay

Edit:
Ist allerdings aus Italien.

Grüße


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Wow vielen dank für deine mühe mir den linken zu senden, aber fast 50 Euro für ein sidepanel wobei das gesamte case mich 110 Euro gekostet hat, ist auch schon mal ne ansage ;D
Warte mal ab was mindfactory wo ich das Ding her habe dazu sagt.


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Wow vielen dank für deine mühe mir den linken zu senden, aber fast 50 Euro für ein sidepanel wobei das gesamte case mich 110 Euro gekostet hat, ist auch schon mal ne ansage ;D
Warte mal ab was mindfactory wo ich das Ding her habe dazu sagt.


----------



## Matriach (13. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Ich habe mal bei den gängigen großen Anbietern geschaut, tatsächlich werden diese Sichtfenster sehr selten angeboten.
Ich würde nochmal auf Bluebeard warten vielleicht kann er die da besser helfen, schließlich gehört er ja zur Firma.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (17. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Hallo 99CrAzY99!!

Was machst du denn da auch für Sachen?!  Mach bitte eine Anfrage über unser Kundenportal auf, lade die Rechnung zum Gehäuse mit hoch und dann schauen wir mal was die Kollegen so dazu sagen. Schreib mir kurz deine Ticketnummer hier im Thread und dann werfe ich da auch noch ein Auge drauf. Vielleicht bekommen wir das ja ganz einfach geregelt. Ich bin da guter Hoffnung!

Grüße


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Bluebeard ein <B für dich wenn das hinhauen sollte
habe mich bei corsair angemeldet und den request gestartet, hoffe das ich soweit alles richtig beschrieben habe.
kopie der rechnung habe ich auch mit gesendet.
ticketnr. ist die 6614487


----------



## Bluebeard (22. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Danke. Ich glaub du hast bald Post.


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Bluebeard Paket ist heute angekommen, vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Abwicklung.

Corsairsupport TOP


----------



## Bluebeard (30. April 2015)

*AW: Sidepanel für das AIR 540 wo zu bestellen?*

Super! Freut mich sehr das es geklappt hat.


----------

